# Maru 4x4 Unboxing



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi all

It's my friend's video, not mine

Its an awesome cube


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish he disassembled it.

I want to see what the insides are like. ):


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 9, 2010)

I hardly call this a review.


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 9, 2010)

Why didn't you post in here?

It's not that much of a review . . .


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 9, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I wish he disassembled it.
> 
> I want to see what the insides are like. ):



[youtube]smm1QlzfJN0&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]J4-DsANKhtM&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]KM3xzIIBHD0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Jani (Jun 9, 2010)

But it's in Indonesian..

well I'm Indonesian and that's is from my channel 



Luigimamo said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I wish he disassembled it.
> ...


----------

